
Brein / Mininova settlement reached; lawsuit ended at Mininova blog - badwetter
http://blog.mininova.org/articles/2010/12/10/brein-mininova-settlement-reached-lawsuit-ended/
======
badwetter
Says Mininova paid a monetary settlement to Brien. Wonder how much that was --
Didn't think Mininova was making much in terms of $ from their ad signage.

